# Message carte Sim absente



## Pikachoux (29 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

je possède un iPad mini 3G, mais il n'y a pas de carte SIM d'insérée.
Depuis iOS 8, j'ai régulièrement une fenêtre avec un message m'indiquant qu'il n' y a aucune carte SIM d'installée. C'est pénible car il stoppe l'application en cours et je suis obligé de cliquer sur OK pour que qu'elle reprenne.

Existe t-il un moyen de désactiver cet avertissement ?


----------



## gmaa (29 Septembre 2014)

Ben oui mais cela ne pas t'aider!

Mettre une carte SIM...


----------



## Pikachoux (29 Septembre 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Ben oui mais cela ne pas t'aider!
> 
> Mettre une carte SIM...



Merci.... Mais j'étais dans le même cas avec iOS 7, et je n'avais pas ce problème


----------



## speedlink (29 Septembre 2014)

J'ai le même problème , j'espère qu'une mise à jour va régler ça !


----------



## hugome (30 Septembre 2014)

Idem chez moi (iPad Air)


----------



## speedlink (21 Octobre 2014)

Ios 8.1 problème toujours présent pour moi...


----------



## kasimodem (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

C'est un bug apparemment c'est évident. Il se peut que ce soit dû au fait que le réseau de données cellulaire est actif sur l'iPad et qu'il ne se désactive plus quand il ne trouve pas de SIM.
Pour le désactiver il faudrait essayer les manips suivantes :
- Mettre votre SIM de l'iPhone
- La déverrouiller avec votre PIN
- Attendre que le nom de l'opérateur s'affiche en haut pour que la connexion soit active
- Aller dans Réglages / Réseau cellulaire et décocher Données cellulaires
- Retirer la SIM (peut être éteindre et rallumer l'iPad mais normalement non) et voir si ça le fait toujours


----------



## speedlink (21 Octobre 2014)

J'ai essayé cette méthode mais malheureusement le problème persiste...


----------

